

Stephen Wolfram: Computing a theory of everything - clistctrl
http://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_wolfram_computing_a_theory_of_everything.html?utm_source=newsletter_weekly_2010-04-27&utm_campaign=newsletter_weekly&utm_medium=email

======
dmfdmf
I think his whole approach is flawed... unless he proves that P=NP (with a
constructive not an existence proof) his research agenda and the aim of
Wolfram Alpha is stillborn. Setting aside his chronic confounding of existence
and consciousness, his plan for searching the "computational universe" is
_impossible_ if one grasps the scale of that endeavor. Finding a needle in a
haystack is _easy_ compared to what he wants to do.

